# Ella Louise 27/11/09 - bang on time!!



## alice&bump

Well this'll be a short and sweet one :lol:

The important bits first, Ella Louise, 27/11/09, 15.07ish, 8lb3, 58cm, 35cm HC! cant believe i didnt have a 10lber, even tho she was longer than katie!!

So basically, I was having a wander round tescos, doing the weekly shop and was getting what i thought was just BH, which was completely normal for me walking around. practically everyone i saw was like, ooo when you due? not complete strangers mind - i work there!! when i said i was due that day, everyone was like, bloody hell not long then! and iw as adamant that i had ages lft cos i was gona go over!

there's an M&S next to tesco, so we went in there to get a few bits. as we left, i had a painful contraction and was like, ooo, but thought it would be ages off, or just another falkse alarm! walked up to the car and had another sat in the car, but really thought nothing of it. having been in labour 23 hours with katie, i thought i was a fair few hours away from it all kicking off!!

so that was about 1.30-1.45ish. got home, gave katie her lunch and the contractions started to take my breath away, but they were still irregular and between 5-10mins apart. text lisa at 2.20 saying it was starting to hurt now! 

my mum and dad were planning on going into manchester in the evening and at about 2.30, i decided i needed to tell my mum, so said i'm really sorry, you wont be going into manchester :lol: dad was like, right i'll get the car sorted and we'll get you off to hospital now! me and mum both laughed and were like, whatever, it'll be hours away!!

this is where it starts to get interesting! decided to go for a bath, told my mum i was going up, but wouldnt lock the door just incase. went up, started running the bath and it was all getting quite painful and i remember thinking, jesus i'm gona need an epidural, i cant cope with this! thought to myself i'd be better in the water, so forced myself to get in the bath. once in the bath, i tried ringing her dad to let him know. was in the bath about 2 minutes and realised i needed to get out asap, i'd had 2 huge contractions!! 

as i got out, i knocked the loo roll holder over and my mum shouted up was everything ok? i was like, the baby's coming!!!! at this point i'm stood over the loo thinking i need to poo! so my dad gets on the phone to 999, mum's aparently racing up the street cos she thought one of the neighbours was a mw - she was just a nurse! she comes running back in, somehow remembers her apron :rofl:

my dad's asking if she can see the head, she wasnt even fully in the bathroom by this point :rofl: i shouted, the heads there, i can feel it! mum rushed over to the loo, 2 of the smallest pushes ever and she fell out and grandma caught her in the loo!!

the ambulance men said the call was made at 3.02, my dad looked at his watch when she was born and it was 3.07 :shock: daddy rang me back like minutes after she was born, and almost died of shock when he just got my mum shouting "the baby's here, get round quick!!"

we had to go to hosp cos i had a 3rd degree tear again, and i tested positive for group b strep, so ella had to be monitored for 12 hours, cos i should have had 2 lots of antibiotics in labour, but there was no time for that!

as usual i went on a bit lol, so it wasnt exactly short, but never mind!! she's a little star, and her big sister is so so good with her!!

so yea, i went from having a 23 hour labour, to having a quick as lightening, bliink and you miss it type one! the midwives said if i have another, they're camping out in my front garden :rofl:


----------



## Middysquidge

Oh my goodness, what a story to tell! Well done hun x x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## lulu0504

Aww congratulations. Love her name!


----------



## maddiwatts19

wow! bless you that is quick!! congratulations!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Tezzy

:cloud9: congrats xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Congratulations Alice, amazing birth - and I love the name Ella :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Oh wow! Congratulations!


----------



## xkirstyx

omg hunny congrats xxxx


----------



## kathryn06

Congrats, Ella is such a pretty name i love it
xx


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats! amazing birth!love the name :cloud9:enjoy her x


----------



## ~lauren~

Ooooh I was in the same Tescos the same day doing my shopping! I presume you mean the one in Handforth Dean?? Congratulations on the birth of your daughter anyway! Mine's due in February, can't wait!! xxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

amazing hun! you did well

and congrats on your beautiful girly x


----------



## Heidi

Amazing story! congrats :)


----------



## alice&bump

lol lauren yea, it was the handforth one!! i'm sure i saw a few preggo ladies, i probs walked past you at some point!!


----------



## SugarKisses

Aw congrats hun....I laughed at your mum grapping the apron. :rofl: I bet shes beautiful.

Lots of love. x x x



x x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well done sweetie picss
xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Awww congratulations on your beautiful baby girl :happydance:, and what an amazing birth story :thumbup:. xx


----------



## alice&bump

SugarKisses said:


> Aw congrats hun....I laughed at your mum grapping the apron. :rofl: I bet shes beautiful.
> 
> Lots of love. x x x
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.....hopefully you will click on who this is.....Ive changed my name once because of someone and Ive changed it again coz she found me again. My old username began with a "D" and I have a little girl in heaven and now im preg again....I cant send a msg yet on this profile, so I hope you click on its me :D
> 
> x x x

:thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations! 

Bloody hell that was quick, hope mine are like that.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Congrats hun, fab way to do it xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Haha congrats Alice, Only you eh! I was well looking forward too reading ur birth story and it didnt disapoint! i still cant belive you have ur lovely little girl already as if the pregnancy didnt go fast enuff the birth my goodness!!! :rofl:


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations hun. x


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

loving her middle name :lol:
congrats shes adorable xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!!! what an amazing birth story!! :) xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge huge congratulations honey, to you, katie and all the family! i've been dying to read this ever since she was born :cloud9: well done you! and nanny! wow!!! xx


----------



## alice&bump

zara it could be you not long from now :rofl: you gota try and beat my time!!


----------



## bumpsmum

oh congrats hun, what a story. piccies when your ready pweaseeeeee :flower: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats again, that's some birth story :) xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol: When you test me to say she was here (3.45 ish) I thought you were winding me up!! :rofl:

Congratulations!


----------



## nervouspains

Wow congrats! I hope my labor is short and sweet liek that! :rofl:
xx


----------



## LaDY

Aww congrats hun :hugs: xx


----------



## xCorkettex

wow HUGE congratulations-that story is brill to read.
& def something to tell the girls when they are older! x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats! Bet your mums going round telling everyone how she delivered her!! lol Bless! Any pics or have i just missed them?

So pleased for you xxx


----------



## didda

Welcome to the world baby Ella! Congrats to you all! :hugs: What a fantastic birth story - Go Mum xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Big Huge Congrats!!! :) :)


----------



## xJG30

Awwww Congrats :D


----------



## bex

Congratulations on your speedy arrival! 
Glad your mum was prepared with her apron!:haha: that made me chuckle xx


----------



## alice&bump

lmao lisa, picture it if you can, i'm lay on the bathroom floor, propped up with pillows, towels everywhere, all the blood guts and gore and suddenly went "anyone seen my phone? i need to text lisa!" :rofl:

there's pics on fb for anyone thats got me on there, barely have time to breathe atm lol!!

oh and bex, i promise i'll message you back as soon as i can!! just grabbin 5 mins whilst ella's milk settles!


----------



## Vickie

wow what a story! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh my goodness thats crazy! Lucky your mum was there to catch her!! I love the name Ella thats what we are naming our LO when she gets here :) x


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: well done hun sounds like Ella couldnt wait to meet her mummy :D xxxxx


----------



## hancake100

Congratulations!!! :yipee::hugs:


----------



## Louise N

Wow, I want a birth like that!

Congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## sweetie_c

Great birth story congrats x


----------



## jen1604

Oh my God well done Alice!!
I didnt have internet for a few days and was wondering if you had had her yet!
Congrats sweetie :cloud9: 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_vix

Congrats hun x


----------



## pinkmummy

Wow what an amazing story hun well done! :hugs: xx


----------



## bexie1985

goodness, u done so well, congrats :) xx


----------



## booflebump

Well done you! Congratulations xxx


----------



## akcher

Great story! CONGRATS! She's perfect!


----------



## EmmanBump

oh my goodness thats amazing!!
congratulations!!


----------



## purpledahlia

omg! thats intense! Well done, xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

LOL congrats hunni :D


----------



## country_girl8

blimey thats well quick congrats!


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hun!x


----------



## hcg

Wow! What a surprise you had!
Congratulations xx


----------



## Deb_baby

congratulations x


----------



## Eoz

Wow hunny.I hope I deliver as easy as that.She is beautiful by the way xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hunni x


----------



## Jem

I know I've said congratulations but will say it again! Congratulations and what a birth story!!!! x


----------



## thelilbump

wow Alice thats an amzing story! Your so brave! Congrats hunny x


----------



## Mize1982

congratulations hunny x


----------



## Gwizz

Yay, What a story ... huge congrats and well done!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## massacubano

congrats :pink: :hugs:


----------



## ryder

wow alice! that is something else! I hope my next labour goes from 23 hours to 10 mins too! LOL


----------



## alice&bump

it was pretty scary tbh ryder!! wont be doing it again in a hurry, thats for sure!!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh wow...I want a labour that quick!!!! Lol

:hugs: Congratulations hun


----------



## baby.love

Awww congrats hun... And i love her name (for obvious reasons) xxx


----------



## sera

FANTASTIC STORY!!! congrats beautiful! xoxo


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations!! I had the same length labour with Aisling as you had with your first, I'll have to be careful for number 2!! :lol:


----------



## AC81

What a story - that was fab! Glad everything went well and you have another beautiful little princess. Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## eeyore007

Blimey! Thank goodness you were at home - not at work!!! One heck of a story to tell her when she's older though!


----------



## bambikate

wow what a birth story congrats hun x x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Hoping

Well done you! What an amazing story! Wow, you must be superwoman, not only for the birth but having 2 under 2! Congratulations hunny!


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations! What a speedy labour and delivery hun!! :D xxx


----------

